

How The Top Tech Companies Got Their Names - jasonwilk
http://i.imgur.com/2E9OR.jpg

======
jasonwilk
i saw this on Reddit and thought you guys would like it.

------
pitdesi
More comprehensively:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologie...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologies)

